

WhiteyNotes Create Small Stick-On Whiteboards Anywhere - jasonwilk
http://lifehacker.com/5745356/whiteynotes-create-small-stick+on-whiteboards-anywhere

======
corin_
_From the FAQ:_

    
    
      Can I cut it? 
    
      Yes. WhiteyBoarders can simply customize their Sonia (12"x18"), Alice (2'x3'), or Bertha (3.3'x6') with household scissors or an X-acto knife.
    

There's something a little bit creepy about giving human names to products in
the same sentence as talking about cutting them up.

------
grumo
Whiteyboard is an awesome product. I specially like their hilarious videos
promoting it. This one with the blonde chick is priceless ->
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr1jhit2hzQ>

------
Bud
If you put up a WhiteyNote, does that mean you just made a CrackerBoard?

